# My Collection



## Jenn L. (Jul 18, 2006)

Most of my stuff is MAC, although I have items from Lancome, Benefit, Smashbox, Sephora, Cover Girl, L'Oreal, & Revlon. Nooo, you're not seeing things, that is a Plano 737 tackle box. I'm gonna use my traincase to put more e/s in.


----------



## juli (Jul 18, 2006)

u got some nice collection! Loving the piggies.

What shades are those lancome juicy tubes?? (Can I ask?) I love lancome jts!!!


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 18, 2006)

wow! you've got a great collection, lots of variety. I wish i had that many pigments! And which pigments are the 1,3, and 5th ones on the 3rd row.


----------



## Jenn L. (Jul 18, 2006)

You know, I completely forgot about my small stash in my purse, and my brushes!  LOL.  Thanks for the compliments!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The JTs are  - Miracle, Spring Fling, Simmer, Daiquiri, Toffee Pop, and Sunbronze

The piggies are - Gold Dusk, Dazzleray and Provence


----------



## aziajs (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice tackle box.  It looks like the perfect makeup case.


----------



## valley (Jul 19, 2006)

woo hoo for softlips!  I melted some of mine down (because those chintzy tubes break really easy) and mixed apricot pink pigment with it... softlips=love


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 20, 2006)

<3. It's fabulous.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 20, 2006)

That's a nice collection!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 20, 2006)

very nice collection!


----------



## tracie (Jul 20, 2006)

what is the pigment below lovely lily and above gold dusk?


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 21, 2006)

your collection is great. what colors have the nude mac glosses?


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 19, 2006)

okay, i ADORE that you keep your makeup in a tackle box. RAD.


----------



## Jenn L. (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks!  It cost me $30 - $35 from Wal Mart...  Has lots of room..  works great!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

i love those cases that your pigments are in <3


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, awesome!


----------

